# Vinmetrica testing mlf



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2013)

This week I had the pleasure of testing a new proto type of the upcoming Vinmetrica tool for testing mlf. It is an addition to any Vinmetrica tester you currently own. Tested along side a chromatography test it did very well. I have no idea the cost of the unit or the additional chemicals needed but the unit did everything it said it would.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 21, 2013)

Dan........any inside on when it could possible be released?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2013)

No I do not have any idea. I bet it'll be before Christmas though.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 21, 2013)

I ordered a vin-300 last week. I cant wait to get it here and start using it. Was it a probe that would attach to the current device or new device altogether. Cheers


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2013)

A whole new instrument that will attach to your current unit.


----------



## Poni (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive got the 100 and 200.. huh, why didnt i buy the 300? Anyway, i love em!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 21, 2013)

Can you give some details on the testing? Does the device detect Malic acid or Lactic acid?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2013)

Poni you crack me up 

I really wonder what the majority choice would be of the tree units. I have the 100 and enjoy owning a separate ph meter and testing my acid with a self zeroing burette.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2013)

It detects and measures malic acid.


----------



## Poni (Oct 22, 2013)

I like havin seperate units for each application, rather than all three bundled into one unit. I also like using a burette for titrations, but if i am just doin a quick so2 test i will use a syringe. I also use a magnetic stirrer which totally rocks when doin titrations. Im suprised i am still married with how much mula i put into wine making.. and now vinmetrica does this to me! Of course i need to get the mlf tester!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 27, 2013)

Received my Vinmetrica Pro Kit on Friday.............WOW!!!!!!! I dont know how I survived without. This is a must have for home-winemakers. Simply, easy and accurate. Worth every dime I paid for it. Cant wait for the MLF device! Cheers


----------



## harmony24 (Oct 27, 2013)

How much does it cost and where can i purchase one?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2013)

harmony24 said:


> How much does it cost and where can i purchase one?



You can purchase them at www.piwine.com Presque Isle Wine Cellars. We have all models and reagents to go with them.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Nov 14, 2013)

Any update on the MA test for Vinimetrica ? I currently test my acid/SO2/PH with a ph meter and glassware (A/O method) and was looking into Vinmetrica 300. Since they are coming out with a Malic test now it makes it more intriguing. Considering the SC-300 with MA addition would cost probably around 500$, do you think it is worth it for someone who only makes wine as a hobby?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 14, 2013)

I make wine as a hobby and would hate to have to test with those cheap inaccurate test kits again. I have the SC-300 pro kit


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 14, 2013)

ForzaItalia said:


> Any update on the MA test for Vinimetrica ? I currently test my acid/SO2/PH with a ph meter and glassware (A/O method) and was looking into Vinmetrica 300. Since they are coming out with a Malic test now it makes it more intriguing. Considering the SC-300 with MA addition would cost probably around 500$, do you think it is worth it for someone who only makes wine as a hobby?



It depends. Some make 200 Gal or more a year and call it a hobby.
Others make only 6 gallons.
I make 20-30 Gallons a year so I don't know if it is worth the extra cost.


----------



## ldmack3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Vinmetrica says shipping 12/1
https://vinmetrica.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Malic-Meter-Manual-2.pdf


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Nov 24, 2013)

Yep.......I talked to Taylor at Vinmetrica Friday. I ordered the unit. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope they have done LOTS of testing before the release. The theory and operation on this look like it could be difficult to repeat on a consistent basis from sample to sample or winemaker to winemaker. Microwave oven to boil the wine sample, loss of sample if the reaction vessel doesn't seal perfectly each time. Wonder what the heck "Boost Juice" is! 

Looking forward to the reviews after you have run some test.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2013)

I ran a couple tests on it last month and it did well compared to Chromatography report on same wines.


----------

